# Underground Grow Room?



## dankking (Jun 24, 2008)

i was thinking about making an underground grow room.. has anyone ever made one before and how did u do it?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 24, 2008)

never done it, always wanted to........ let me know how it works out. 

it's a great idea, as long as you have another way of explaining to your neighbors why your digging a huge hole in your yard, and going into this underground room all the time..... that's my only issue with it.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 24, 2008)

it is possible ive seen it in buried shipping containers its all about ventilation though big ass fans and a good, discreet place to exhaust (pond?)


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jun 24, 2008)

You can get a 45'X8' container delivered for about $2200. Then just find someone with an excavator to bury it for you. They make very good grow rooms even above ground.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ thats what im on about very easy if ya got the equipment or know sum1 and nice and stealth i knew sum 1 had 4 or 5 buryed on his plot before he built the house very cool secret trapdoor from the closet in the garage!


----------



## dankking (Jun 26, 2008)

if u where use big tractors that would leave some heavy duty marks... that sorta blows ur cover.... and how would u get in and out


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 26, 2008)

There was a cool bust of an underground grow op. I think it was in Georgia it was pretty cool just google it or look on the DEA website they have pictures.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jun 26, 2008)

My growroom is in my basement. 

Underground is the way to go, temps stay much more consistent.


----------



## born2grow (Jun 26, 2008)

dankking said:


> i was thinking about making an underground grow room.. has anyone ever made one before and how did u do it?


check out youtube, someones ultimate grow room. It is one big ass underground operation!


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 26, 2008)

I found it it was in Tenessee her is the link On Marijuana | The Great Tennessee Marijuana Cave


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 26, 2008)

The good old Tennessee Pot Cave. I love that thing. I don't necisarily agree with the people that ran the opperation though. Stealing power, bussing in immigrants from colorado, blindfolding them. Two of them ended up dead, plus a neighbor. The rest of it is awesome though.

As far as underground grow ops go, from what I've heard discussed on here it's easier to do it in a previously established underground place than it is to dig your own hole. Like a basement or a crawl space. digging that stuff out just attracts too much attention.


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, and if you are a fan of the Tennessee pot cave, check this one out:

Blaine WA Real Estate Listings - One of a kind house for sale

Man dug out four stories underground by hand. Simply amazing.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 26, 2008)

something like this ..? 


The Root Cellar Home Page


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 26, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/71506-root-cellar-grow.html

I had a similar idea. It all fell through when I realized that doing it by hand was impossible, and renting a back hoe attracts way too much attention. That and I got a little worried about foundations, support, collapse possibilities, ect.


----------



## powerplant (Jun 27, 2008)

back home we found abondoned underground bomb shelters but we never tried growing in them. so you can search the internet for underground bomb shelters or bunkers and how to make them and you'll get alota info that will help you out.


----------



## greenthumz (Jun 27, 2008)

where's "back home," if you don't mind me asking? i want a bomb shelter. that would be so cool, even if i didn't plan on growing pot in it (which i do plan on doing).


----------



## greenthumz (Jun 27, 2008)

but seriously, i know a guy (we'll call him sidekick) that knew a guy. sidekick was this guy's neighbor. sidekick had no idea that this guy was a stoner or a grower or anything like that. he didn't even really know him, he just lived across the street. then one day sidekick sees that the cops are over there and they start bringing out plant, after plant, after plant, etc. come to find out, this neighbor that nobody knew had a huge underground growroom. he was the first resident in that area, and he built the growroom by burying a shipping container underground before anybody else lived there, so nobody knew about it. and it had fully functional intake and exhaust, and i'm not sure, but i think it may have been climate controlled, but i can't really remember all the details that sidekick gave me.


----------



## born2grow (Jun 27, 2008)

greenthumz said:


> but seriously, i know a guy (we'll call him sidekick) that knew a guy. sidekick was this guy's neighbor. sidekick had no idea that this guy was a stoner or a grower or anything like that. he didn't even really know him, he just lived across the street. then one day sidekick sees that the cops are over there and they start bringing out plant, after plant, after plant, etc. come to find out, this neighbor that nobody knew had a huge underground growroom. he was the first resident in that area, and he built the growroom by burying a shipping container underground before anybody else lived there, so nobody knew about it. and it had fully functional intake and exhaust, and i'm not sure, but i think it may have been climate controlled, but i can't really remember all the details that sidekick gave me.


Just curious, how did they get busted. Must of been a rat basterd narkin?


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 27, 2008)

Generally speaking, i prefer to take advice from those who havn't gotten caught. But whatever. In that root cellar thread above a guy put a link in there to a company that sells storm shelters. Kinda like tornado shelters that are pre-assembled and can be either built into the side of the house, or installed into the backyard or something. It's been a while since I saw the website, but I know that they make a variety of different types, sizes, shapes, ect. I also believe that they install it for you if you pay for it. Not a bad deal, except for the price. Gives a good excuse to your neighbors about why a company is there digging up your back yard.


----------



## born2grow (Jun 27, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Generally speaking, i prefer to take advice from those who havn't gotten caught. But whatever. In that root cellar thread above a guy put a link in there to a company that sells storm shelters. Kinda like tornado shelters that are pre-assembled and can be either built into the side of the house, or installed into the backyard or something. It's been a while since I saw the website, but I know that they make a variety of different types, sizes, shapes, ect. I also believe that they install it for you if you pay for it. Not a bad deal, except for the price. Gives a good excuse to your neighbors about why a company is there digging up your back yard.


He said he new a guy that new a guy that lived across the street, not him personally! I for one think there is wisdom to be learned from others mistakes. Just my opinion!


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm also weary of the knew a guy who knew a guy stories, but that's another issue all together. And yes, I agree with you born2grow, there certainly is wisdom to be learned from others mistakes. But there is also wisdom to be learned from others successes.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 28, 2008)

The best thing is to Hide in Plain site .......


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jun 28, 2008)

hell yeah ive seen plants in baskets hanging from trees in a public park! you'd never know they were there less you climbed the trees


----------



## greenthumz (Jun 30, 2008)

lol. theres some apartments next to my house and i hang out over there a lot. the gutters look like they havent been cleaned in years (if not decades). the landowner's a real slumlord. anyways, the gutters have had so much stuff building up in them, that it's apparently broken down into some type of soil (i dont know whether its a good quality soil, or if its just a simple soil of decomp leaves) but thers giant weeds growing in the gutters like 3 ft tall dandelions. i should throw a couple seeds up there and let nature nurture them and see if anyone notices them or realizes what they are before they mysteriously disappear late one autumn night....

and btw, i dont know how the guy got busted. it seems like it would be pretty impossible to get busted, though, if you were growing underground in a shipping container and not a single person knew about it. ill ask sidekick the next time i see him (sidekick's the guy lived across the street from the guy who had the underground grow room and sidekick watched the cops raid it).


----------



## specialkayme (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd be interested to know how he got caught. Keep us updated.


----------



## pastafarian (Jul 18, 2011)

underground bomb shelter! my sister has just moved house and it has a sealed off bomb shelter. its like 15 feet long by 15 feet wide. dont know how deep yet i plan to leave the entrance concreted up and make a secret hatch with possibly a shed covering the entrance and a pond over the shelter then put soil over the entrance so it just looks like it was never there
this sounds like we could both help eachother out here


----------



## pyrosfire (Jul 18, 2011)

best one ive seen is a septic tank being used as a grow room no one real asks questions when you "install" a new one, theres just a small wood shed hideing the vents and hatch....


----------

